# Player equipment trivia



## espola (Jun 23, 2019)

Fascinating if you interested in that sort of thing --

https://resources.fifa.com/image/upload/equipment-regulations-515430.pdf?cloudid=q3drmdesvc8bbmanff8d


----------



## dk_b (Jun 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Fascinating if you interested in that sort of thing --
> 
> https://resources.fifa.com/image/upload/equipment-regulations-515430.pdf?cloudid=q3drmdesvc8bbmanff8d


To self:  "Sure, this is an interesting topic.  Sure, @espola , has posted things I have found interesting in the past.  Maybe I will click."

Then I discover over 100 pages from FIFA on equipment regs . . . 

"Ummmmmmm.  Damn, @espola . . . that was dirty"


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2019)

dk_b said:


> To self:  "Sure, this is an interesting topic.  Sure, @espola , has posted things I have found interesting in the past.  Maybe I will click."
> 
> Then I discover over 100 pages from FIFA on equipment regs . . .
> 
> "Ummmmmmm.  Damn, @espola . . . that was dirty"


My knowledge of this came about from a discussion on another forum in which a poster suggested that the Captain of a team should be cautioned because her team refused to kick off after an opponent's goal, through questions like "Is Captain defined anywhere in the LOTG?" and eventually to this, which includes a detailed description of the Captain's Armband (among other things).

I did not realize, for example, that the appearance of WC champion stars on some countries' jerseys is pretty rigidly controlled.  It also answered a lingering question I had about the match-specific jersey decorations worn by some teams (e.g. England I think) that included miniature flags of both countries and the date of the game.


----------



## dk_b (Jun 24, 2019)

My problem is that I WILL end up digging through this. I consider rules dives similar to puzzles - it is a reason why I am often frustrated with the NCAA b/c their rules changes dribble out, the updated rules are not always as clear as they should be.  FIFA IS usually pretty clear - the guidance is often really good - and when I called your trick "dirty", it was with respect - you don't know me but it is exactly the hook that will cause me to lose some time (not today; I am being disciplined . . . or so I tell myself).  Back when my son was younger and playing baseball, spending time in LL rules, different travel ball rules and the OBR was a fun distraction.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2019)

dk_b said:


> My problem is that I WILL end up digging through this. I consider rules dives similar to puzzles - it is a reason why I am often frustrated with the NCAA b/c their rules changes dribble out, the updated rules are not always as clear as they should be.  FIFA IS usually pretty clear - the guidance is often really good - and when I called your trick "dirty", it was with respect - you don't know me but it is exactly the hook that will cause me to lose some time (not today; I am being disciplined . . . or so I tell myself).  Back when my son was younger and playing baseball, spending time in LL rules, different travel ball rules and the OBR was a fun distraction.


In my youth baseball experience, when other kids were trying to learn to throw a curve, I was looking up the infield fly rule in the local library's copy of the rulebook.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2019)

...and if you really like rule dives, go for the Tour de France rules, in French of course.  An amusing twist is that the rules change every year.


----------

